# vegetables for rats



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

What vegetables can rats eat? If you know, how much?


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a list of good and bad foods here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes
The amount depends on what their diet consists of, but a serving is usually considered a piece about the size of their head.


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes

heres a link to a thread in this board, lists all suitable foods what avoid etc. Your rats diet depends on their age and they should have access to food and water all day round. Personally I give my three boys some 10g of mixed fruit and veg sparodically throughout the day to suppliment their normal diet.


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks! is it true that if you give your rats to much fruit, they can get fat because someone told me that.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

puphorse said:


> thanks! is it true that if you give your rats to much fruit, they can get fat because someone told me that.



I have no idea if that's true or not. I do know that there are days my rats seem to eat "massive amounts" of fruits and veggies. Probably 1 cup of mixed fruit/veggies per rat. Not all at once, but throughout the day. They eat what they want and sometimes they want to eat all of it. They never get the runs and they're not fat. They tend to have the veggie/fruit binge craving about twice a month. Most days they just take about 1/3 cup each.

Of course, my mix is more veggies than fruit. It might be if I gave them that much fruit daily, they might pack on a few extra grams.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I feed fruits and veggies to my rats every day, and they are not fat at all. They are all still young the oldest is 15 weeks and youngest is around 7 weeks.

I make huge tubs of fruit and veggies and freeze it. I just add to the tubs when I see fruit and veggies on sale. I like to give them a wide variety of stuff to choose from, some days they eat everything I give them other days they pick and choose what they like out. 

Their favorite fruit is papaya. I am not sure they have a favorite veggie but they all really love spinach, peas, and cauliflower.


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

Theres an idea that the sugar in fruit can make rats fat yes but generally no, it shouldnt make them fat but obviously you dont want to give them copious amounts of it, balance the fruit with the veg and theyll be fine


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I give my rats fruits and vegetables twice a week.
They like blueberries and apples for the fruit. i have three rats and i put about 4 blueberries in their and a couple small slices of apple.
For veggies, my girls like sliced carrots, i just cut the carrot thin and put a few pieces in their.

Too much fruit can be too much sugar for their little bodies and too much veggies can cause watery stools.
For me, giving them a bowl of this twice a week is good.


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

sometimes when I give my rats vegetables, their stool is a little watery.


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

sometimes when I give my rats vegetables, their stool is watery. So, how much do you think I should give them everyday?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I feed my boys Rat Salad every evening and they get about half of a cup each.

The reason for watery stools is too many veggies too fast. The amounts should be increased very slowly until their bowels become adjusted to the water content. I'd start out with one or two pieces a day for a week and then add another piece every other night until you are up to your desired amount.

http://ratsnacksnstuff.weebly.com/recipes-n-stuff.html


----------

